# Scoliosis and Pregnancy



## ishtar

Just wondering ladies, any of you have scoliosis like me?

My back is shaped like a twisted S. So my ribs are all wonky, one shoulder higher than the other, one hip bigger than the other, one leg longer than the other (yeah I know, sounds delightful doesn't it).

I asked my doctor if I had anything to worry about, and he just said ''no''.

Very reassuring, yes? Of course this is a funny doctor, his advice has been in the form of ''don't go sky-diving or bungy-jumping, and no jumping on trampolines!''

Riiiight.

My back hasn't really been giving me any more trouble now than before I got pregnant, and I did worry if the 'space' in there was ok for the little one. I just hope I'm not too crooked to push it out eventually!

So, scoliosis anyone? And if so, maybe your doctor told you more about it and pregnancy than I got told?


----------



## ishtar

No one?

Well, that's a good thing, having a crooked back is a pain in the ass!


----------



## Wobbles

Bless you :hugs:

sorry never heard of it x


----------



## littlelady

oooooooo ive been waiting to meet someone else who has scoliosis when i was a little girl the doctors said it would only ever cause me trouble when it comes to being pregnant im 29 weeks 2 days now and my back is starting to cause more problems my shoulders are the same as yours i cant stand straight ( if you look closely at me one shoulder is higher than the other)

what has your midwife or doctor told you about it??????


----------



## ishtar

Hi littlelady, so I'm not alone, that's good to know.
I also can't stand up straight, it feels like I'm stretching the belly too much, so I end up kind of hunched over and I instinctively put my hands under my belly like I can carry it like that.
My doctor really just dismissed any worries, said I had nothing to worry about. Although I have read that in some rare cases the scoliosis can worsen during pregnancy.
Did you have to get surgery? The braces were enough for me until I stopped growing. 23 hours a day for 2 years, such fun!
My back has been giving me problems on and off during this pregnancy, I just try to listen to it and sit down when I need to sit down or walk when I need to walk. I also can't lay too long in bed or my back will punish me for that laziness for the whole day afterwards.
The slippery sleep sheet really does help me during the night though, makes it easier to turn.
Did your doc or midwife tell you anything specific?


----------



## littlelady

nope they havent said a thing about it just when i was a little girl it will cause trouble in pregnancy which is kinda worrying as now im pregnant ive heard nothing about it. 

i know what you mean laying in bed makes it worse sometimes and can never sit correct its so strange i really thought i was alone :(


----------



## lionheart

hi i no its been ages since anyone posted on this but im 18 and have a 3 way split spine. i was also told i needed a correction operation on my spine but diddnt want it, however now im 28 weeks pregnant and have been hold i may need a c-section because the curve at the bottom of my spine however my midwife said im being silly and the doctors was basically talking rubish i hope that the 2 of you have been fine with yr pregnancys xx


----------



## Nic1107

I have two fused vertebrae near the bottom of my spine that causes a curve in my lower back; I've never had any bracing or surgery done and I find that my back is doing just fine still in third tri. I'm a little nervous about giving birth since my hips are crooked, but my doctor told me not to worry about it. All I was told was not to gain too much weight, and that my sciatic nerve might get pretty bad- which it hasn't at all, surprisingly. I also have mild lordosis (where your back curves inward; if I lay on the ground, I can fit my arm between my mid-back and the floor!), and sometimes it does make my belly feel really stretched out; it's more comfortable when baby is closer to my back.


----------



## ladypotter

I also have scoliosis, although I don't think it is severe (I wouldn't have been able to join the military if so). I too hunch a bit and not by choice. My Grams was a hunchback by the time she was 60 so I am trying to keep my back as straight as possible to avoid that. I don't think it has affected my fertility as much. The main thing that I have been told that Scoliosis can affect is the ability to get an epidural. Depending on the curvature of the spine, it may be impossible, but I had one with my daughter. :thumbup:


----------



## Alias

Only just seeing this now, but I've got (mild) scoliosis as well, caused by mild spina bifida as well as another spinal problem. My consultant is most worried about my ability to get a epidural - she said even if I don't want one, they will make me see an anesthesiologist just in case I have to have one (in case of emergency section?) who can evaluate me better. My lower vertebrae are fused, so they need to see where they could put the needle in I guess. Mind you there's apparently also a big gap in my spine, hopefully they can go through it :)


----------



## Essie

I'm not pregnant (WTT) but I have scoliosis. Found out when I was 15, it's not severe but they did say it might cause problems during pregnancy. I was wondering if i should see my doctor about it before TTC.


----------



## applelova911

I'm currently pregnant and have a DD who is 10 years old. I have had scoliosis since I was 8 years old. I've had to wear a brace during my early teen years etc. I have it in 3 parts of my spine. I didn't have any problems as of result of it. I mean you still have your usual back aches here and there due to the pressure during the later months in pregnancy but nothing that is completely unbareable.


----------



## mummypeanut

Hi Ladies i dont have scoliosis of the spine but i do have problems with my ribs being mis-shapen. I had hyper inflated lungs when i was a child which pushed my ribs out of shape. Now i have very wonky ribs that bend in and out like a roller coaster and my breast bone broke and healed over lapped.

Im 26 weeks pregnant now and i went to the docs with bad rib pain - shes offered to sign me off until the end of the pregnancy but unfortunatly im self employed and i dont have insurance so at the moment im going to have to try and keep working but reduce my hours. She says theres nothing she can do appart from suggest i keep taking paracetamol. I was hoping physio might be able to help but she says it wont.

She's said if i consider a second pregnancy to get disability insurance so that i can be signed off as this is likely to happen again and its going to worsen before the baby is born.

Basically i suppose it depends on your individual scoliosis charactoristics but if its effected your rib cage you may find, like me, that some of your ribs are put under more pressure than others which will leave you feeling quite sore!


----------



## firstimemum2b

Hi,

I don't know if anyone is still reading this thread but I just came across it. I've just found out that I'm expecting and I have scoliosis. I had a couple of corrective procedures when I was 15 and have a rod in place and a plate and screws in the lumbar spine. I see that some of the posts are quite old. Any mums with scoliosis who've had their babies and don't mind writing about their experiences? I am worried about how the pregnancy will affect the scoliosis and vice versa but haven't had any relevant advice.
thanks!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You can add me to the scoliosis train as well.

It's "mild" but I've had some back pain and muscle problems with it..you can't tell by looking at me, but if you feel my ribs (not that that would be weird or anything hehe) then you can tell they are uneven.

I've had one child, but didn't have an epidural that time..so I'm worried this time around it will be affected. I sure hope not!


----------



## binxyboo

I don't have a scoliosis, but I do have a Lordosis (where the lumber region of the back hyper extends, rather than having a subtle curve) It is also known as a 'saddleback' and it looks like I have a large dent in my lower back!
https://yogatmanbarcelona.files.wordpress.com/2009/11/lordosis2.jpg
It causes lower back pain normally, but pregnancy seems to be making it worse :(


----------



## jpassante

I've had scoliosis since I was 13. I wore a back brace for two years but still ended with a double curvature that was right on the brink of where the doctors usually do surgery. At 17 I opted to not have the surgery. 

Now at 34 I have had two children and am doing just fine. Yes, my back bothers me once in a while. It's definitely not perfect but it's also not killing me. 

While I was pregnant I really had a rough time during the last month. There was just so much pressure on my lower back and I think the extra weight out in front really amplifies the problem. But, what's a month of aching compared to a lifetime with your children?

My husband and I are actually talking about a third. It's now or never. My back will ache for sure but it will definitely be worth it.


----------



## Alias

I wrote in this thread earlier, and now I'm out the other side, so I'll update ;) 

I usually get a lot of pain in my upper back, mainly my left shoulder as a result of my wonky spine. I'd do pilates and physio to keep it in check. However while I was pregnant I didn't do either and I had no problems with my back at all. Well, a bad day from time to time, but nothing like it usually is. At the moment baby is 6 weeks old and it's starting to bother me again now. They say pregnancy either makes things better or worse, and for some reason my back was much better while pregnant. Everything else went skewy, so I guess something had to go right!

I did end up having to seeing an anesthetist about an epidural, and he thought I'd be fine (I had old radiology reports from when I'd had xrays done over 10 years ago). In the end I was sectioned under GA, so it didn't matter.


----------



## Tina_lou

Hi

I had scoliosis when i was younger.I had a 56 degree curve with a twist and had surgery to correct it and now have a metal rod connected to my spine. Since then I have had a little boy (now 2years old) but I was told that I would have to have a c-section because natural labour could cause problems. I was also told I would have to be knocked out because the surgeons at the hospital where I had my son wouldn't risk an epidural in case in went in the wrong place and caused damage. I was just wondering if anyone had had the surgery and had had a normal labour?I am thinking of having another child (not yet but in the future) and am not keen on having another c-section.


----------



## applelova911

I will reply again as I've experienced both deliveries. I have scoliosis, I replied once before to this thread when I was still pregnant. I have a DD who will be 11 tomorrow, I had her via csection where a spinal was used for surgery I was awake during her delivery. Now my DS who is 8 weeks old I had via VBAC. I had him natural without any meds. I wanted an epidural badly but when I told the anethesiologist that I had scoliosis she looked horrified to attempt to give me an epidural and they used every excuse possible not to give me one. I guess it all depends. Good luck!


----------



## lb

My dr didn't really say anything about my scoliosis, but I've had nothing but worse back pains than I had before. I try to sit as straight as possible and support my back with pillows when I go to sleep to help with the pain, but that's as much as I can do at this point. 
When I was diagnosed when I was 10, the dr didn't say anything about how it would impact a pregnancy. I guess nine years later, I'll be finding out.


----------



## hanelei

I thought there must be a scoliosis thread on here somewhere! It seems like most of us are told that it might cause problems during pregnancy, but not what kind of problems exactly. 

I have an S-curve with a twist- I was booked for surgery when I was 15, but it partly corrected itself so they decided I didn't need the operation after all, thank goodness.

My shoulders are even but my hips are different heights and I have a slight swayback as well- I could see there being some extra back pain as I get bigger, but hopefully nothing else.

I have also heard that an epidural can be risky with scoliosis, but in Japan where I live over 90% of women give birth with no pain relief at all, so an epidural isn't usually an option here anyway.

Would be interested to hear if there are any other ladies with scoliosis and what they are experiencing/have experienced!


----------



## Dilek

Ive asked the same question to midwife re scoliosis and epidural and im meeting the lol epidural guy in a few weeks to see what he says. Well let u know, but im hoping i wont need the epidural and survive on gas and air.


----------



## diva4180

Hello girls, I have scoliosis and went on to have two kids...the doctor said it may worsen during pregnancy and he advised to have one or two follow-ups after giving birth and my orthopedist did find out it worsened directly after. However, several months later when I went back for another follow up it had gone back to what it was pre-pregnancy when my body shifted back I guess. 

Also, it may affect an epidural. In my personal experience, while getting an epidural with being in labor with my first, it didn't affect me at all, no pain, no multiple attempts at putting it it, etc. With my second, it did hurt, but he also said he might not have numbed me enough before inserting the needle. :dohh:

Good luck with your pregnancies!


----------



## Lunaty

I have mild scoliosis and neither the midwife nor the docs at the hospital made any comment on it..

Ive had an epidural and it seemed to work fine..

The only thig i noticed is that my back hurt quite bad during pregnancy to the point where id be in tears sometimes because of my soar shoulders and in between my shoulder blades..

This time around i do feel that my back is starting to act up again slightly, butit may just be becaus of the ligaments stretching and the rest getting a bot looser..

I also had a lot of pain in my hips last time at the end and now the clicking has already started in my lower back.. ill be talking to the midwife next time and geta support belt to combat it.. :) Thoguh in the end it will be worth it all!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I've gone on to have my baby since posting here last...just wanted to let yall know that I had the epidural and it was just fine. No problems at all.

I did have some lower back pain towards the end of pregnancy..it got pretty bad..but even women without scoliosis seem to experience that. 

Good luck to all of you! I'm sure all will be ok :)


----------



## jls502

Hi, 

I know it's a while since anyone has posted on this, but I've got scoliosis and had lots of checkups etc when my spine was still growing up until about 14 but now i'm 27 and thinking about having children and I'm worried that I won't be able to carry a child like everyone normally does. I have an S shaped spine so one of my hips is higher than the other and my ribs are also rotated round. I never had to have a brace/surgery but it came close. Has anyone gone through the same thing? did everything work out ok? 

Thanks for any comments


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I think you'd be just fine..if you're unsure, ask your gyn about it and see what they say. 

I think it'd have to be a pretty severe case to be a problem..such as needing surgery to correct or braces.

I have the S curve as well..one hip is slightly higher but it's most noticible at my ribs. One side is much higher than the other. You can't tell by looking at me, unless I show you where my ribs are!

Good luck!! xx


----------



## cookie111

hello there 
I myself had scoliosis. i went to 3 diffrent doctors befor i got a strait answer myself so just hunt around for a specialist.
As for being pregnant i got told that it would not be no problem, but the only diffrence being would be that i have had an oparation to correct the spine and i now stand straiter than most people because of it, it made a big change to my life in a possitive way. 
yes you are still restricted on things but the oparation stops it from getting worse and i was only a week in hospital. 
if i where you i would consider this oparation all it is, is to straten the spine and place metal rods in to keep it strat. it does not sound plasent but people can not tell if there is anything wrong with me inless i say somthing and it really is not that unpleasent. 
you will not be able to have this antill you baby is born though, but i thought i would mention it to you so that it gives you other options and if you consider another baby in the futer it will be less stress on you back.
hope all goes well with you baby and all best wishes.


----------



## highhopes19

:flower:hi all

i also have scoliosis,

my curve is the bottom of my spine and curving inwards. ive been told right from the very start that i will more than likely need a c-section and that my scoliosis will be a lot worse after LO is here aswell (oh the joys!!!):cry:
. ive been told that due to where the curve is located, they dont reccomend me having an epidural (sp). so if i have a c-section i will be put right to sleep im guessing:shrug:. but im gonna do all i can to have a natural birth even if that does mean no epidural as i want to be able to remember he first moments of seeing LO enter the world. so fingers crossed :cloud9:

i started gradually worse right from the start of pregnancy really, it hurts walking but yet its sharp pains at the base and my bottom when sitting so i cant win really lol.:dohh:

doesnt help having unsympathetic employers either :dohh:

holly 

xxx


----------



## Alias

highhopes19 said:


> :flower:hi all
> 
> i also have scoliosis,
> 
> my curve is the bottom of my spine and curving inwards. ive been told right from the very start that i will more than likely need a c-section and that my scoliosis will be a lot worse after LO is here aswell (oh the joys!!!):cry:
> . ive been told that due to where the curve is located, they dont reccomend me having an epidural (sp). so if i have a c-section i will be put right to sleep im guessing:shrug:. but im gonna do all i can to have a natural birth even if that does mean no epidural as i want to be able to remember he first moments of seeing LO enter the world. so fingers crossed :cloud9:
> 
> i started gradually worse right from the start of pregnancy really, it hurts walking but yet its sharp pains at the base and my bottom when sitting so i cant win really lol.:dohh:
> 
> doesnt help having unsympathetic employers either :dohh:
> 
> holly
> 
> xxx

Good luck Holly, I hope it goes the way you want. I just wanted to let you know that I had a section under general anestetic, and while it's not ideal, in the end it didn't impact me bonding with my daughter. We had a really rough birth experience, but once I got her home everything sorted itself out!


----------



## highhopes19

Alias said:


> highhopes19 said:
> 
> 
> :flower:hi all
> 
> i also have scoliosis,
> 
> my curve is the bottom of my spine and curving inwards. ive been told right from the very start that i will more than likely need a c-section and that my scoliosis will be a lot worse after LO is here aswell (oh the joys!!!):cry:
> . ive been told that due to where the curve is located, they dont reccomend me having an epidural (sp). so if i have a c-section i will be put right to sleep im guessing:shrug:. but im gonna do all i can to have a natural birth even if that does mean no epidural as i want to be able to remember he first moments of seeing LO enter the world. so fingers crossed :cloud9:
> 
> i started gradually worse right from the start of pregnancy really, it hurts walking but yet its sharp pains at the base and my bottom when sitting so i cant win really lol.:dohh:
> 
> doesnt help having unsympathetic employers either :dohh:
> 
> holly
> 
> xxx
> 
> Good luck Holly, I hope it goes the way you want. I just wanted to let you know that I had a section under general anestetic, and while it's not ideal, in the end it didn't impact me bonding with my daughter. We had a really rough birth experience, but once I got her home everything sorted itself out!Click to expand...

thankyou hun thats very reassuring :hugs:xxxx


----------



## nottmgirl

I have recently got married and looking to start a family. I am really quite scared at the moment as I'm not sure how my back will be affected during pregancy and giving birth. I've had 3 spinal operations, 2 to correct scoliosis at age 14 and 16 resulting in me being fused with rods and bone from T4 down to L3, I then had a slipped disc at L5/S1 aged 20. I am currently in good health doing swimming mostly,anything low impact due to the slipped disc I daren't do anything more. I just wondered if there was anybody out there with this extent of spinal fusion and whether they have any information or advice on how to approach pregancy and what I should expect during birth? I have seen my doctor who has written to the scoliosis clinic here in nottingham, all I was told when I was 16 by the consultants, was to avoid trampolining, bungy jumpng and long distance running. I suppose at that age pregnancy was not on my mind but I think there should have been some support offered at a later time to people who have had these kind of operations. If I do get to see the big wig at the scoliosis I will mention it!!


----------



## Soos

hey there scoliosis and kyphosis anyone? :) i work out almost constantly (even while pregnant) and it keeps my back at bay. oh and controlling weight gain is also important. it absolutely didn't get worse after my first pregnancy (it was full term). actually i don't feel any difference at all. nothing happened to my back during birth itself either (i refused epidural myself so can't say anything about that part). 
long story short, i don't really think that it's a big problem. just stay active and control weight gain


----------



## truebloodfan

Nice to finally hear of others with this condition. I found out i had it when i was 15 Not terribly but still a bad curve. Dr said to me it would't affect my pregnancy i just got backache alot with no. 1. Now pregnant with no. 2 about 6 weeks and backache has started at 3 weeks just take care and rest more. good luck


----------



## FunkyJ

I'm so glad to have finally found a scoliosis & pregnancy forum! Really good to hear about other people's experiences guys 
I'm 26 and am starting to think that I would like to start a family, however I'm really concerned that it won't be possible. I have a Scoliosis, Lordosis and Kyphosis in my upper-mid thoracic as well as a couple of prolapsed discs and I have severe chronic pain all of the time (I'm in constant pain although it fluctuates). The pain is in my mid and upper back and neck and is made worse by sitting, being inactive and carrying stuff, e.g a handbag. My neck pain is so bad that I can't even wear necklaces unless they are really thin and because of where the pain is in my upper-mid back, I am unable to wear tight tops or bra's :-( 

I was not diagnosed as having a scoliosis until I was 18 and by then I was told it was too late for bracing etc and that the UK NHS would not operate on me as my curve is not severe enough (I believe it is 42 degrees). Since diagnosis I have been through treatment with the Pain Management Services and have been on various types of medication. I am now on a combination of painkillers (buprenorphine, pregabalin, amitriptyline) and have had lots of physio and do lots of pilates-style exercise to try and keep mobile and stop myself from getting too stiff.
However, I am really worried that given the severity of my pain (I only manage to sleep 4 days a week anyway), that pregnancy might be a really bad idea for me - especially as I rely so much on being active and not having any extra weight to carry around. 
I'm just wondering what your opinions are on this. I know I should consult my Doctor/get a referral to a specialist but it would be good to hear from all of you. 
Also, when I went for my smear test I was also told by my the Doctor that I have a retroverted uterus (I don't know if this would have any impact on pregnancy or not?). 

Thanks for reading, xxx


----------



## Soos

FunkyJ said:


> I'm so glad to have finally found a scoliosis & pregnancy forum! Really good to hear about other people's experiences guys
> I'm 26 and am starting to think that I would like to start a family, however I'm really concerned that it won't be possible. I have a Scoliosis, Lordosis and Kyphosis in my upper-mid thoracic as well as a couple of prolapsed discs and I have severe chronic pain all of the time (I'm in constant pain although it fluctuates). The pain is in my mid and upper back and neck and is made worse by sitting, being inactive and carrying stuff, e.g a handbag. My neck pain is so bad that I can't even wear necklaces unless they are really thin and because of where the pain is in my upper-mid back, I am unable to wear tight tops or bra's :-(
> 
> I was not diagnosed as having a scoliosis until I was 18 and by then I was told it was too late for bracing etc and that the UK NHS would not operate on me as my curve is not severe enough (I believe it is 42 degrees). Since diagnosis I have been through treatment with the Pain Management Services and have been on various types of medication. I am now on a combination of painkillers (buprenorphine, pregabalin, amitriptyline) and have had lots of physio and do lots of pilates-style exercise to try and keep mobile and stop myself from getting too stiff.
> However, I am really worried that given the severity of my pain (I only manage to sleep 4 days a week anyway), that pregnancy might be a really bad idea for me - especially as I rely so much on being active and not having any extra weight to carry around.
> I'm just wondering what your opinions are on this. I know I should consult my Doctor/get a referral to a specialist but it would be good to hear from all of you.
> Also, when I went for my smear test I was also told by my the Doctor that I have a retroverted uterus (I don't know if this would have any impact on pregnancy or not?).
> 
> Thanks for reading, xxx

The pain u r feeling is probably caused by prolapsed disks, not kyph./scol. I heard surgery can fix that (or a really gifted chiropractor--my cousin did it this way). Also, the best physical activity for all back problems is swimming. I have no idea how pregnancy can affect that. Extra weight might contribute the pain? Don't know really. Contact ur doc and get more info regarding ur disks. To get rid of the pain u gotta fix the disks for sure
And retroverted uterus is just a one of the variations of norm. It's tilted backwards a bit. No problem for pregnancy at all :) mine is severly tilted forward (was! Previous pregnancy straightened it :) ) and the only advice from obgyn regarding getting pregnant was to lay on my stomach for a bit after sex. In ur case I'd say lay on ur back for a bit for the same reason. 
Good luck hun xx


----------



## bmd4191

I just joined and I'm looking for more information! Alias, I too have scoliosis caused by mild spina bifida and tethering of my spinal cord. Some of my lower vertebrae are also fused. Surprisingly my back doesn't cause me too many problems, just occasional muscle and sciatic nerve pain. I am 8 weeks and a little nervous about everything! This was completely unplanned, but I was happy to find out that my back can support the pregnancy. I can't find much on spina bifida and pregnancy on the web, so I was hoping you could tell me what your experience was like. My neurologist told me not to worry, and the only thing I won't be able to do is have an epidural, but I still have a lot of concerns. I would love to hear from you!


----------



## Alias

bmd4191 said:


> I just joined and I'm looking for more information! Alias, I too have scoliosis caused by mild spina bifida and tethering of my spinal cord. Some of my lower vertebrae are also fused. Surprisingly my back doesn't cause me too many problems, just occasional muscle and sciatic nerve pain. I am 8 weeks and a little nervous about everything! This was completely unplanned, but I was happy to find out that my back can support the pregnancy. I can't find much on spina bifida and pregnancy on the web, so I was hoping you could tell me what your experience was like. My neurologist told me not to worry, and the only thing I won't be able to do is have an epidural, but I still have a lot of concerns. I would love to hear from you!

Hi and welcome :) 
As it turns out, I've just found out I'm expecting my second! With my daughter, my back was suprisingly good the whole way through the pregnancy. Barely any problems at all, and certainly less than I'd normally have without any pilates or physio. 

I had a neuro consultant, and they thought I'd be find for an epidural, based on the xray report I had from about 15 years ago. Apparently my fused vertabrae are lower than where they'd put in the epidural. I'd tried to get the actual xray for them (as xrays on lower back not exactly advised while pregnant!) but they'd been destroyed. I have no tethering (that I know of) or sciatica, most of my problem shows up in my upper back and shoulders.

If there's anything specific I can try to answer then let me know.


----------



## Tigerlilyb

I also have Scoliosis and very mild Kyphosis, I had it corrected at 14 with titanium bars and a little lumbar fusing, and after that a lot of bracing, and since then I've been pretty well except for the odd backache (Doc said it could be the starts of some arthritis, hurray).

The first thing I asked the surgeons was "will it affect me having children?" and all they said was "no". No further details but I suppose they wondered why a 14 year old was so concerned about having kids :)

After reading your stories though I'm a little more reassured that everything will probably be ok.

Forgot I have a picture of my x-ray! Taken about 8 months ago at A&E :)

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_1-4SL00x8BA/TTWvC2PnrFI/AAAAAAAAAFI/wd4JMjZ6xN8/s320/bobisbendy.jpg


----------



## AlannaB

So glad I used the Search button and found this thread!

Right now we are just getting started TTC. I'm 30 and had surgery for scoliosis when I was 16. I don't have any limitations from it, and it seems to have mostly corrected my curvature so that most people don't notice. Today at the big "pre-natal, go take these vitamins and do this, this, and this" gyno appointment my doctor advised me to consult with an anesthesiologist regarding whether I can have an epidural. I don't know if I want an epidural yet, of course.

I'm fused from T4-T11 and my dr says she thinks they go in for the epidural lower than that, like in the lumbar. I think I should be OK because my rods end much higher than that. I am wondering if I should go in anyway. Does anyone know where, ballpark figure, they usually place an epidural? I'm not too worried about it yet. 

I do sometimes get muscle spasms around my mid-back scar area when I'm doing a lot of activity... has anyone had anything like that in pregnancy?


----------



## sms1234

I'm a 30 year old female, healthy as far as I know. I'm on no meds, only prenatal vitamins. I have a "53" degree curve in the middle to upper part of my spine that in an x ray looks like a sideways U in my back. You can't really tell I have it from the front, but from the back it's definitely noticeable when I wear form fitting shirts in the upper right part of my back. I was diagnosed at age 15 and was followed ever since. I have never worn a brace (was stubborn during the teenage years). By the grace of God, I haven't had any pain associated with my scoliosis. I've been going to a couple specialists lately asking them if it's okay that I try and get pregnant. One told me I should be fine and to go ahead and just to make sure I have an X ray to make sure they know where to put my epidural. Another one told me that most likely my spine will curve more and shift and I may need surgery after if this occurs. I was told that after 60 degree curves, that they will definitely progress. I have 7 degrees unitl mine gets that far. Some one even suggested a surigate to carry our baby, but I would rather have the child on my own. Has anyone been through pregnancy recently with scoliosis and if so, what are your stories? Any information would be very helpful as my husband and I try and decide what is best.


----------



## nottmgirl

I posted a few months ago and have now got the ok back from the doctors to try for a baby whoop! I recieved a letter from the scoliosis clinic in nottingham saying in would not affect me during pregancy or with the giving birth bit, the letter seemed to suggest i would be ok for having a natural birth. However, I've had 3 operations the first 2 meaning I am completely fused from about T5 down to L3, the thrid operation was then for a slipped disc between L5 and S1. I'm not so convinced about the natural birth myself as where would they put the epidural if I should need one?? not sure whether my hips would move to the correct position as well? I was luckiy enough to get hold of one of my x-rays from one of my final check ups and intend to take that with me when, god willing, I get pregnant, and show the doctor and specialist when I see them. Fingers crossed pregnancy will come soon and then we'll go from there :o)


----------



## Ohmy4

I have severe Scoliosis. Well "had" I had a Spinal fusion when I was a teen to fix it. I have had 4 kids and never had any issues with it. You will be able to carry a baby fine, but if you want an epidural the Anesth. will need to know so he can place it in the right spot.


----------



## CharmingBeake

I posted something similar in the first trimester forum a while back. I have scoliosis too, and I have been having back pains, mostly because of how I have to sleep now. I was curious if it was safe to go to a chiropractor or get a massage during pregnancy, because on top of the morning sickness, the back pain is killing me! While its no fun to have scoliosis, I am glad to know that someone else out there is going through the same thing.


----------



## hanelei

I went for shiatsu massage while I was pregnant- at the centre I went to they recommend massage in second tri for backache etc. They won't do it in first tri, but looks like you're 15 weeks so should be fine. Not sure about chiropractic- best to check with the practitioner as they will know what is recommended.

Some centres actually have pregnancy massage, so an ordinary massage is definitely safe :flower:


----------



## nottmgirl

Well I pee'd on the stick this morning and it was positive, have been to boots and bought another will try again tomorrow and if positive again will phone the doctors. Have lots of questions but must be sensible and make sure its the right result and it is very early days. Good luck to all you trying mum's to be!! :o)


----------



## April76

I dont have Scoliosis but i do have one legs a bit shorter than the other so this makes my hips not level with each other they kind of tilt. Im also suffering from SPD at the moment - its killing me, im not sure if my leg/hip problem is making it worse. Im 34 weeks now.


----------



## wifey29

Hi, 

I have kyphoscoliosis and lordosis. I have had two spinal fusions, the first of which failed at age 22. My back looks so straight compared to before the surgery! I am under consultant led care, but they are not too worried. The only problem they coud possibly foresee is that my pelvis might seperate unevenly which might mean I have to have a c-section. My surgeon isn't at all worried. I haven't had much more pain from it during pregnancy yet.
 



Attached Files:







n830342411_985826_6428.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## nottmgirl

I've now been for my scan which was absolutely amazing could have watched all day, baby was bouncing around in there and saw its heart beat truly a miracle! I saw the consultant after I had had the scan, I showed him my x-ray which he seemed to look at and then said he couldn't really comment on which did put me off somewhat. However what he did say was that even with my rods being so far down i think down to lumbar L3, they don't impede my pelvis so i should be ok for a natural birth. That's the information I've been waiting for, it may mean that I can't have an epidural though as I think you have to seperate your vertebrae in order for them to administer it, I've only got 2 down the lower end of my spine and I'd have to bend over and try and touch my toes, can't really see that happening in labour can you??? ah well it'll be gas and air and whatever else they can give me :happydance: My morning sickness has almost passed phew! I've managed to start swimming again too which has made such a difference to how I feel and my back not being so stiff, i couldn't go with morning sickness couldn't risk it, I've found exercise bike is good too build up those leg muscles!! Anyway I really hope this information helps others m advice is to ask as many questions as you can however trivial you think they may be:thumbup:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Just wanted to add my experience. I have scoliosis, but never had surgery for it because it was mild enough. The curve is more mid to upper spine. I had an epidural with my first child and it worked just fine. At the end of my pregnancy my back really was hurting, but there are plenty of women without scoliosis who also have back pain late in pregnancy.


----------



## zilla

I'm scoli too. Chose not to have the surgery, apparently the only problems can be with epidurals! Fingers crossed I don't get too much of a sore back in the next 7 months! X


----------



## taylorxx

I have scoliosis as well. It's an S curve. My biggest curve is in the upper middle part of my spine. The last time I got it measured was in '06 and it was 48 or so degrees. My doctor said I could get the surgery if I wanted to, but it wasn't necessary since it wasn't progressing very much and didn't cause any problems. I did have to wear a back brace in '03 for 6 months for 23 hours a day.. I HATED that thing!! It went from under my breasts to right at my pubic bone. It was embarrassing to wear to school even though I would put a hoodie over it. 

I also have a very small curvature on the very bottom part of my spine, that was around 12 degrees. I haven't had any back problems since getting pregnant, except sometimes my lower back right above my butt "locks up".. like the feeling where you need to pop your back, but I can't pop it! When it happens I walk around with a limp LOL. It makes me feel old. My OB said it shouldn't be a problem if I needed an epi (trying to go without!) since the curve is not that bad in my lower back. It just may be a little hard to place. xx


----------



## crancherry

I haven't read through this whole thread but just wanted to share my experience. I have scoliosis and when I had my first baby I had not yet had surgery for it (an "S" curve with about 50 degree curves). At that point in time I was still very young and at the end of my "growing years." I had been prescribed a brace at about 13 years old and it was horribly embarrassing and painful, not to mention ineffective. I HATED it and would even throw it against the wall :(

Several years later, the curves had worsened some, perhaps due in part to the pregnancy, and I went ahead with the spinal fusion surgery (2 steel rods that pretty much run from neck to hip). I knew at that point there may be more children in my future and didn't want to chance it getting even worse, plus I was pretty much in constant pain and physical therapy, electrode therapy, etc. just wasn't helping. Sure enough, I did have another child 4 years after surgery and found the pregnancy to be less physically taxing than the first. My curves had been corrected to about 12 degrees each.

So having had a pregnancy both pre- and post-surgery, I must say that the post-surgery one was less physically difficult (not to say that it was easy!). I did not have an epidural with either, because I wanted to do it naturally, but I also felt it was risky to have that kind of invasive intervention with my atypical spine. 

Now, at 13 years after surgery, I am hardly aware that I have scoliosis anymore and am expecting baby #3. Of course I am older now, and am still in the first trimester, so who knows how I will feel in a few months :) I do find with my more limited scope of flexibility and movement (not really ever noticeable unless I try to do bending or twisting exercises), that it's hard to do things like yoga, which seems like it's very helpful to many. But swimming is an excellent substitute if you have access as there is much more freedom of muscle movement without gravity.


----------



## moon.peach

Found this thread (who knew?!) while researching Scoliosis and pregnancy. The doctor I saw during the year and a half I was diagnosed at 12 and put into a brace (he was an advocate of only using the surgery if the brace failed/curve worsened) until I was 13 going on 14. I HATED THAT THING, it was uncomfortable and made me look like I had football pads on my shoulders. Plus, it was near unbearable during the Texas summers. I had to wear that thing 24/7 with the exception of when I took a shower. Honestly, though, I didn't want to end up deformed (I was already awkward looking as it was going through preteen and teen years!!) and I never complained, reminding myself that it was all for a purpose. 

Now, twenty years old and pregnant, I'm worried about not being able to get the epidural (I'm such a sissy about major pain) and being forced into a C-Section. I've wanted to give birth through my body as it should happen and I don't want this special time in my life robbed because of a common spinal deformity! I mean, I understand back pain (I deal with it on occasions anyhow.) I'm just more so concerned for my delivery. All of your stories ARE encouraging though and it's nice to know other ladies have gone through this.


----------



## Alias

Thought I'd come back and update. My second baby is 3 months old now. My first was a section under GA for reasons unrelated to my back. My second I had a vbac. I was induced and had an epidural. The senior consultant came in to do the epi because of my back problems. She said the most likely risk was that it would only work on one side. It might also take several tries. I had a radiology report from my last xrays in 2000 which she went through, it is good to bring if you've got something similar. In the end the vertebrae around the injection were pretty good. I was slightly more numb on the right side, but still numb enough on the left. I haven't had any long term effects.


----------



## momtobe32013

i have it also i was born with it scoliosis its no big deal it will not harm youre baby i too was worried about it but i talked to my doctor the baby will not get it too it will skip them but thier chile might get it hope this helps


----------



## crancherry

momtobe32013 said:


> i have it also i was born with it scoliosis its no big deal it will not harm youre baby i too was worried about it but i talked to my doctor the baby will not get it too it will skip them but thier chile might get it hope this helps

Just wanted to add that mild cases may not be a big deal, but more severe cases can be much worse and cause pain and internal issues. Not to say that it will harm the baby, but very severe cases could cause physical complications. And it does tend to be hereditary, predominantly in females, so it is possible your child could develop it. In my family, my grandmother had it, her daughter (my aunt) has it, her daughter (my cousin) has it, and I have it. Just my 2 cents :)


----------



## nottmgirl

Well I couldn't have asked for a better pregnancy, I've had slight nerve pain in my left hip a couple of weeks ago but that has cleared up, might have been due to the 8mile walk i had done the weekend before !!?? ooops! I put the condition of my back and body down to the continuous physio exercises I do every morning and the 2 swims a week i do too! The physio exercises i got after all my operations and focus on stretching your ham strings and the nerves in your legs and also your strengthening your core muscles, I'll never stop doing them they've done me the world of good and helped me through this pregnancy so much. We had an appointment with the anesthetist due to the nature of my spinal fusion and an epidural is very unlikely for me due to my spine being fused down to the Lumbar 3 vertebrae and seeing as you have to arch your back its impossible for me to do that. I am hoping for a natural birth with the aid of paracetamol and gas&air if I need it. If there are complications they will give me a genenral anaesthetic and perform a c section. I felt so much better after talking to the anaesthetist and everything will be explained fully in my notes so the midwifes and doctors are aware on the day. I am very excited about the birth of our child and wish all you mum's to be all the best too!


----------



## KhalessiBJ

Hey. I am new here but i have Scoliosis and is soon expecting my first child. First I talk about my Scoliosis....

My Scoliosis was quite bad. My curve got to 90 degrees before I had a fusion surgery. After the surgery the curve got to 60 degrees but I could only get one Rod put in as I nearly bled to death on the operating table. As a result of the half surgery my ribs twist around my spine to form a hump on my back. I do get Back Pain everyday but I control it with Warm Baths, Back Messages and Pain Medication. My Hips are uneven, My legs and Arms are longer then my back and cause of my curve my height is only 5ft 3" or 160cm.

I also had a Ovarian Cyst that grew to 20cm and when it was removed, the Cyst had damaged my Uterus and my Right Ovary and my Left ovary was removed cause the Cyst had covered it completely and there was no way to save my Left Ovary. The Doctor who removed the Cyst and Left Ovary said I had a small chance of like 5% of falling pregnant and If i do manage to fall Pregnant, it could be my only chance of having a child. So this Child is my Miracle Child.

Now about my Pregnancy.....

I am only 8 weeks along, but I been trying to get through to the father of the child that I be fine with the Pregnancy, but he is worried that if I give birth naturally I will either bleed to Death (I'm a Heavy Bleeder), or I cant get the Epidural cause of my spine. But I keep telling him I be going with C-Section cause of my spine and cause of being a heavy bleeder. He is also worried I may miscarry since its common in my family, My mother suffered 2 miscarriages out of 4 pregnancies. She only carried me and my Brother to full term, but she had Complications with the birth of me.

But other then his worry for me being pregnant, The Father is overjoyed and doing everything for me just so I relax instead of worrying.


----------

